# One health pass



## anyonecanchange (4 mo ago)

Has anyone travelled to Philippines from UK recently. Am having real problems with one health pass.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

anyonecanchange said:


> Has anyone travelled to Philippines from UK recently. Am having real problems with one health pass.


Yes we travelled from the UK about 3 weeks ago. OHP on our phones was easy, took about 10 minutes. The only people I know that have struggled have tried to use a computer. What problems are you having.


----------



## anyonecanchange (4 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Yes we travelled from the UK about 3 weeks ago. OHP on our phones was easy, took about 10 minutes. The only people I know that have struggled have tried to use a computer. What problems are you having.


Thank for reply Gary
Not going till Nov but have filled in the form pretending am going in 3 days which opens up the rest of it. When I come to uploading the certs, that's my issue. The first portal asks for vat certs but the nhs cert contains all 3, inc booster, all with different barcodes. So do I upload that as a PDF? Then the next asks for the booster dose, do I upload the whole thing again? Or take a pic of the booster bit and just upload that? Quite confusing for a pensioner. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

anyonecanchange said:


> Thank for reply Gary
> Not going till Nov but have filled in the form pretending am going in 3 days which opens up the rest of it. When I come to uploading the certs, that's my issue. The first portal asks for vat certs but the nhs cert contains all 3, inc booster, all with different barcodes. So do I upload that as a PDF? Then the next asks for the booster dose, do I upload the whole thing again? Or take a pic of the booster bit and just upload that? Quite confusing for a pensioner. Any help appreciated!


 We just took a photo of our vaccine card on the phone then just uploaded the same phote both times.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

Upload it as a picture from your phone should work without issue.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Yesterday we got an email from ORDKBR which gave all the requirements from vaccines to OHP. I would have expected the info on the long page to be current.

Is this accurate?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> Yesterday we got an email from ORDKBR which gave all the requirements from vaccines to OHP. I would have expected the info on the long page to be current.
> 
> Is this accurate?
> View attachment 102251


The time is now. 72 hours before departure.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Came in on 01OCT22, Toronto - Dubai - Cebu. IIRC I did the OHP on my layover in Dubai. No issues and it came through right away.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Tanstaafl said:


> Came in on 01OCT22, Toronto - Dubai - Cebu. IIRC I did the OHP on my layover in Dubai. No issues and it came through right away.


We got it too and they only looked at 1/2 of a folded printout of the QR code. Maybe they will phase it out eventually if they are not going to scan it or check it properly.


----------

